# bigbear problems



## slammin (Sep 17, 2009)

hi and thanks for any help on my little issue. i recently re-ringed my 96 bigbear 350. the build is holding great. only problem im having is from a little over 1/4 throttle to the other side of half way. i have read articals saying to adjust the needle. it idles fine and most of the time wot is ok but sometimes it spits a little. it also seems to be flooding a little at idle. however i cant seem to figure out how to get to the needle when its in the slide. i called my self looking around for the answer. btw the carb is the same triangle looking top cover as on the 98 warrior. any help would be much appreciated. thanks


----------

